# Trout everywhere.



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Trophy trout. Yozuri sp


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice catch. Xtra Tuff boots?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I am extremely optimistic about how the trout run will go this year. Dinks were thick as flies mid-November on the the northern banks last year. We had a mild winter and they all lived, unlike previous years.

With this cold weather settling in we are looking at some excellent trout fishing. Hitting Nags Head this weekend.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Pretty work, congratulations!


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

sand flea said:


> I am extremely optimistic about how the trout run will go this year. Dinks were thick as flies mid-November on the the northern banks last year. We had a mild winter and they all lived, unlike previous years.
> 
> With this cold weather settling in we are looking at some excellent trout fishing. Hitting Nags Head this weekend.


I just got back from kitty hawk, couldn't find the right color for specks early am but got 2 15" sea mullet and one speck on finger mullets. I was at 3.5 mile post. Better results further south Im sure.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

They are absolutely everywhere to include the Elizabeth river, ever without the infamous hot ditch. Hopefully another mild winter without a fish kill and all the smaller ones this year will all grow into Trophies.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Few more for yall. Another trophy caught Monday. Released.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Slot


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Fish'n Phil said:


> Nice catch. Xtra Tuff boots?


Yes where them yearly so comfortably.


----------

